# Eclipse auf Usb Stick



## Grolle (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin noch recht neu in der Java Welt. Ich habe mich
jetzt etwas in Eclipse eingearbeitet und komme damit ganz
gut zurecht. Jetzt meine Frage: Kann ich Eclipse auf nen Usb-Stick
packen, um quasi meine IDE immer dabei zu haben? Klar den
Workspace müsste ich je nach Rechner auf das Stick-Verzeichniss
legen. Was aber ist mit JRE? Kann ich das  auch einfach auf den Stick
packen und nutzen, falls dies auf einem Rechner mal nicht existiert?
Danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Jun 2005)

Ich weiß nicht ob das funktionieren würde, wenn du die IDE auf deinen Stick kopierst. Bei der Installation werden doch in der Windows-Registry Schlüssel angelegt... Im Zweifelsfall probieren. :wink: 
Die JRE auf den Stick kopieren wiederum funktioniert.


----------



## bummerland (1. Jun 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob das funktionieren würde, wenn du die IDE auf deinen Stick kopierst. Bei der Installation werden doch in der Windows-Registry Schlüssel angelegt... Im Zweifelsfall probieren. :wink:
> Die JRE auf den Stick kopieren wiederum funktioniert.


ich glaub schon, dass man eclipse auf den stick kopieren kann, dafür wird imho nix in die registry eingetragen. aber ich denke, dass das arbeiten vom usb-stick schon ziemlich langsam sein wird.


----------



## bygones (1. Jun 2005)

ich bezweifle dass das gut geht... der ordner hat bei mir schon ne größe von 180MB (mit plugins). Des weiteren braucht Eclipse ziemlich Ressourcen. Ich halte das nicht für machbar (ohne es auszuprobiert haben) und wenn wie schon gesagt als elend langsam ?!


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jun 2005)

Der Transcend JetFlash 110 2GB liegt mit einer mittleren Datentransferrate von 26 MB (Lesen) im gleichen Bereich wie eine Notebook-Festplatte und groß genug ist er auch. 

Siehe:
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/storage/20050521/usb-sticks-11.html
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/storage/20041206/notebook-drives-14.html

Für Eclipse ist eine Installation nicht notwendig. Ob und wie man Eclipse mit einem nicht installierten JRE ans Laufen bekommt, müsste mal jemand ausknobeln.


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jun 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bezweifle dass das gut geht... der ordner hat bei mir schon ne größe von 180MB (mit plugins).



Und? USB-Sticks gibts bis in Größen von mehreren GB. Mein Eclipse-Ordner hat 233 MB zzgl. J2SDK 1.4.2_08 mit 75 MB macht 308 MB zzgl. Overhead (je nach Clustergröße). Ein 512er Stick liegt zwischen 40 und 60 Euro...



> Des weiteren braucht Eclipse ziemlich Ressourcen.



Was hat das mit dem Speichermedium zu tun?



> Ich halte das nicht für machbar (ohne es auszuprobiert haben) und wenn wie schon gesagt als elend langsam ?!



Siehe meinen vorangegangenen Post.


----------



## Grolle (1. Jun 2005)

So, ich habs jetzt getestet. Eclipse hat mit dem JRE eine Größe von 178 mb.
Mein Stick hat 256 mb. passt also noch gerade. Auf nem schnellen Rechner
läuft Eclipse nur unwesentlich langsamer, als wenn es installiert wäre.
Der jre1.4.irgendwas-Ordner muss in JRE umbenannt werden und in
den Eclipse-Ordner eingefügt werden(Eclipse will es so). Hatte jetzt
leider nur 1 Rechner zum testen, aber da funktioniert es gut.
Viele Grüße: Grolle


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jun 2005)

JRE? Prima, dann läuft Eclipse.. aber womit willst du deine Programme kompilieren?


----------



## stev.glasow (1. Jun 2005)

Nette Idee, muss ich auch mal testen.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Transcend JetFlash 110 2GB liegt mit einer mittleren Datentransferrate von 26 MB (Lesen) im gleichen Bereich wie eine Notebook-Festplatte und groß genug ist er auch.


Und wer besitzt so was? Ich kenne keinen


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jun 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wer besitzt so was? Ich kenne keinen



Verfolgt deine Frage einen tieferen Sinn?

Ich besaß auch mal keinen Computer....


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (1. Jun 2005)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JRE? Prima, dann läuft Eclipse.. aber womit willst du deine Programme kompilieren?


Du weißt aber schon, daß Eclipse einen eigenen Compiler hat und daher keine JDK braucht, oder?
Der Eclipse-Compiler wird doch sogar von den neuen Tomcat-Versionen benutzt, weil er dem JDK-Compiler in so ziemlich jeder Hinsicht überlegen ist...

Man bräuchte höchstens noch das SRC.Zip der SDK (für JavaDocs) und die JDK-Docu für Online-Hilfe ohne Netz.


----------



## Joltan (7. Jun 2005)

Kleine Frage am Rande: klappt das auch mit Netbeans 4.1? Eclipse ist zwar gut, die Netbeans IDE ist für mich jedoch einfacher zu handhaben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jun 2005)

NetBeans ist komplett in Java programmiert. Sollte eigentlich gehen, probiers doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jun 2005)

AFAIK muss Netbeans installiert werden und hat auch für jede Zielplattform ne native Startdatei.


----------



## Joltan (7. Jun 2005)

Werde ich (der neue USB-Stick sollte in ein paar Tagen mit der Post eintreffen). Was ich mich allerdings frage ist, ob Netbeans das SDK auch so einfach auf dem Stick findet wie Eclipse. Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann wird wohl Eclipse draufkommen - aber damit habe ich eben so meine Probleme (zu überfrachtet).

Arf, habe gerade AlAreanals Antwort gelesen... daß wäre natürlich schlecht...


----------



## Gast (19. Mai 2008)

Hej!
Ich habe mir Eclipse auch auf einen USB-Stick "installiert" (man braucht es ja nicht zu installieren). Läuft auch alles super von der Geschwindigkeit her, nur habe ich das Problem, dass Wechseldatenträger, wie sie unter Windows so schön heißen, immer einen anderen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen bekommen. Wenn ich nu ein Eclipse-Projekt anlege, wird leider der komplette Pfad zum Projekt gespeichert. Am Arbeitsplatz ist das dann E:... bei mir J:
Wenn ich Eclipse dann bei mir starte, stellt es das Projekt als "Closed" dar. Wenn ich versuche es zu öffnen gibts einen Fehler. Mir ist es auch nicht gelungen, den Projekpfad neu zu setzen.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Ich arbeite unter Windows XP, vielleicht gibts ja auch die Möglichkeit als Nicht-Admin einen Laufwerksbuchstaben zu ändern und dann immer den gleichen zu verwenden!?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2008)

Drei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du lässt dich von Eclipse jedes mal nach dem Workspace fragen
2. Du gibst einen relativen Pfad an ./workspace (sollte funktionieren)
3. Da du ein Windows System verwendest, solltest du mit dem SUBST Befehl vertraut sein.


----------



## Escorter (20. Mai 2008)

Joltan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Werde ich (der neue USB-Stick sollte in ein paar Tagen mit der Post eintreffen). Was ich mich allerdings frage ist, ob Netbeans das SDK auch so einfach auf dem Stick findet wie Eclipse. Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann wird wohl Eclipse draufkommen - aber damit habe ich eben so meine Probleme (zu überfrachtet).
> 
> Arf, habe gerade AlAreanals Antwort gelesen... daß wäre natürlich schlecht...



Du könntest dir eine kleine batch Datei schreiben, die dir immer den Classpath setzt. Arbeitest du denn nur auf einer Platfrom oder nutzt du Linux und Windows?

Gruß,
Esco


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Beitrag ist 3 Jahre alt  :wink:


----------



## bronks (20. Mai 2008)

Hab mir im Thread geirrt. Sorry.


----------



## Escorter (20. Mai 2008)

^^ das kommt davon wann man nur auf das Datum, der neusten Beiträge schaut


----------



## Luma (20. Mai 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Drei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Du lässt dich von Eclipse jedes mal nach dem Workspace fragen
> 2. Du gibst einen relativen Pfad an ./workspace (sollte funktionieren)
> 3. Da du ein Windows System verwendest, solltest du mit dem SUBST Befehl vertraut sein.


Danke, funktioniert. Unter Windows muss man als relativen Pfad .\{WORKSPACE} angeben. Wichtig ist auch - und das habe ich immer falsch gemacht - externe Projekte beim Importieren auch in den Workspace zu kopieren (da gibt's im Import-Dialog eine extra Checkbox). Dann funktioniert alles, außer meine Windowsverknüpfungen im Root-Verzeichnis des USB-Stick, die kann man man wohl nicht relativ machen!?


----------

